
Snowden just joined Twitter. Already 1M followers. Follows 1. Guess who - eevilspock
https://twitter.com/Snowden
======
dalke
Since Twitter requires me to register to see the answer, and I don't want to
do that, would someone kindly reveal the answer in this thread?

Also, I find the title rather linkbait-y. I would rather have had the name
instead of 'Guess who'.

~~~
selectnull
He's following NSA ([https://twitter.com/NSAGov](https://twitter.com/NSAGov)).

